# Great starter kit for a great price!



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Funny to read some of the Amazon 1 star reviews complaining about the bevel angle, or the time it takes to sharpen them.

For ~$2 each, what do people expect?

If the steel takes a good edge and keeps it for a decent amount of time, I'd say you scored a smokin' deal and they will do exactly what you want them to do.


----------



## vetwoodworker (Sep 23, 2013)

Matt, you are absolutely correct! Even with high end chisels it is a good idea to take the time to give a great initial edge. The steel so far is holding just fine, and I am absolutely happy with this set (for now). Like I said, I might still upgrade later on, but I'm still not sure I am a carver, so they're fun to tinker with!


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I see no reason why these shouldn't work fine for many folks. Many writers hyperventilate over the exotic cryogenically treated tool steels, but the reality is that most people would never know the difference in performance at all, other than the purchase price. Heck, I've reshaped the ends of old screwdrivers and used them as small lathe tools with great results. It's just necessary to resharpen them a bit more often. You have a good find here. Proper sharpening is much more important than all the other "stuff". IMHO
Roger


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Super review they seem like a very good value.


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been looking for astarter set and now have them ordered, thanks for the review and the liink.
Expensive tools aren't always better tools.

To cpmpare: I've played some high dollar guitars at the music stores and guess what, didn't like them as much as the $400.00 guitar. I'm just sayin'


----------



## woodmaker (Jan 12, 2011)

I made the purchase and they arrived, Not a bad looking set of tools, it will take sometime to get a good on edge on these as they come already very dull. 
But, with some work they will be just fine. I did the initial sharpeneing on my wporsksharp 3000, but ran out of time to keep on going.


----------

